# DIY second floor for Pips home



## Pip-Pip (Dec 10, 2016)

Our hedgie currently lives in this house, (the larger of the two options):
http://www.petsmart.ca/small-pet/ca...-catid-600011?var_id=36-21578&_t=pfm=category

It's 3.9ft long and 2ft wide.

I love that it has a hide away built in and that it gives us a second level, which is where we keep her food bowl and water. I would also like to build, or add in an additional floor to utilize some of the taller space in the cage, but i'm having difficulty figuring out how to do that.

Are there any ready made second floors I can attach/screw in to a metal cage? What are your ideas for a DIY version?

TIA


----------

